# PSP7.0 zwei Animationen einfügen



## Geierchen (26. August 2007)

Hallo ihr alle,

ich arbeite mit PSP7.0. Ich möchte in ein Bild zwei verschiedene Animationen einfügen. Kann mir bitte jemand behilflich sein, wie man das macht?

LG Angelika


----------

